# Syrian Rebels Cutting the Heads Off of Hezbollah Fighters



## Marauder06 (Dec 17, 2013)

"Your enemies are fighting your enemies.  Let them get on with it."

http://www.vocativ.com/12-2013/syri...pc&utm_source=outbrain&cid=dec6&icid=outbrain



> Lebanese militants have been streaming into Syria in recent months to help that government in its war with the rebels—and by all accounts, they’ve been making a difference in an ongoing and critical battle in eastern Syria.
> 
> Desperate to slow that tide, Syrian rebels are trying a brutal new tactic to dissuade Hezbollah militants from crossing the border: They’re decapitating captured fighters and sending the heads back home to Lebanon, according to several reports and pictures posted on various sites.
> 
> One Israeli Facebook page called “News In SOS” quoted and translated Syrian rebel sources late last month saying they sent 40 Hezbollah fighters’ beheaded bodies to Beirut, and graphic photos of the heads have been popping up on some of the rebels’ Facebook and Twitter pages


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 17, 2013)

Are any of those guys friends with John McCain and/or Elizabeth O'Bagy?


----------



## CQB (Dec 17, 2013)

Charming, (those janood really know how to party).


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 18, 2013)

CQB said:


> Charming, (those janood really know how to party).


Sooo, your saying they are partying their heads off?:-/


----------



## CQB (Dec 18, 2013)

They party like its AD632!


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 18, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> "Your enemies are fighting your enemies.  Let them get on with it."
> 
> http://www.vocativ.com/12-2013/syri...pc&utm_source=outbrain&cid=dec6&icid=outbrain




Can you tie in, an constructivism argument into that?:-"


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2013)

Crusader74 said:


> Can you tie in an constructivism argument into that?:-"



Fuck'm all!

How's that?


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 18, 2013)

Crusader74 said:


> Can you tie in an constructivism argument into that?:-"



I probably could... if I was writing a grad school paper on it that was due at the end of the week


----------



## Centermass (Dec 25, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> They’re decapitating captured fighters and sending the heads back home to Lebanon



Wonder who got the contract....DHL or UPS? 

Let's put our heads together and figure it out.

Then again, never mind. No sense losing our heads over this. 

Time to head on outta here...........


----------



## Scotth (Dec 26, 2013)

Hope they packed those heads well.  I would hate to see them arrive damaged because of shipping.


----------



## CQB (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 27, 2013)

Cutting the non-serious jokes off, this is a really interesting development.


----------



## CQB (Dec 27, 2013)

Can you round it out a little? What's your take on it?


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 27, 2013)

Well for one I wonder if it is a signal to other rebel forces also, a kind of "hey, join us since we're beating Hizballah you know." It's very public. I haven't thought about it a great deal but that's a start.


----------



## CQB (Dec 27, 2013)

It's something to consider. It's looking like a tough place to pick a team to play with. 
I heard today there was another IED in Lebanon. It took care of Mohomed Chatah who was against Assad.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 28, 2013)

Let them. Hell, the more infighting the better!


----------



## CQB (Dec 28, 2013)

Damned straight girl. The ME is a great place for a nuclear war.


----------



## Brill (Dec 28, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> Well for one I wonder if it is a signal to other rebel forces also, a kind of "hey, join us since we're beating Hizballah you know." It's very public. I haven't thought about it a great deal but that's a start.



AQSL awhile back gave the green light to target the Shia so ISIL and ANF are killing Hizzy and Iranian backed militias along with Assad regime forces.  Same thing with car bombs in Lebanon and Iraq.

I don't remember which Zawahiri speech it was but within last several months.


----------

